# Waterfowl



## debodun (Jun 7, 2018)

Some geese and ducks with their yung'uns out on the Hudson River in Stillwater, NY.


----------



## Pam (Jun 7, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## IKE (Jun 8, 2018)

To me the most colorful duck is the male Wood Duck.


----------

